# Turtles!!!!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

One of my new red ear slider turtles. His name is Skittles!


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome pic! have any pics of the whole tank setup? I would love to see it!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I couldn't resist


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I couldn't resist


LMAO!



ryno1974 said:


> Awesome pic! have any pics of the whole tank setup? I would love to see it!


I will post a full tank pic soon but i want to get my blue background to match my blue gravel.

Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The reference is a lot funnier if you have seen the original clip too


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> The reference is a lot funnier if you have seen the original clip too


Never saw it. Had to go looking...






You're right, much funnier now.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shark said:


> One of my new red ear slider turtles. His name is Skittles!


That's a healthy looking turtle.

I would give it a basking spot if possible. Other than that if you have the UV light and place for it to get out of the water and a cycled heated tank you're good


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> That's a healthy looking turtle.
> 
> I would give it a basking spot if possible. Other than that if you have the UV light and place for it to get out of the water and a cycled heated tank you're good


i do but sadly i never seen him out of the basking spot yet....


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shark said:


> i do but sadly i never seen him out of the basking spot yet....


Terrapins are extremely tough animals. I wouldn't worry. Keep good water quality and give it the things it requires and it will work itself out.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Terrapins are extremely tough animals. I wouldn't worry. Keep good water quality and give it the things it requires and it will work itself out.


Thanks curently have a eheim 2213 set up water is crystal clear!

I also found the video everyone is looking for!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shark said:


> Thanks curently have a eheim 2213 set up water is crystal clear!
> 
> I also found the video everyone is looking for!


So, you know eventually these things can get ginormous, and will need about 6x2, as a minimum. Just saying .
Glad to know they're doing well for you .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shark said:


> I also found the video everyone is looking for!


Mr. Fishies posted the link above...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> So, you know eventually these things can get ginormous, and will need about 6x2, as a minimum. Just saying .
> Glad to know they're doing well for you .


thanks alot mate, when that time comes I'll see


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Please post more pictures. We like turtles.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Please post more pictures. We like turtles.


This weekend you'll see some


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Gravel is dangerous for turtles you know. stick to river rocks


----------

